# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.0T Oil Service Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you care enough to service your Audi regularly, you likely demand premium oil and filters.

We appreciate your high standards. That's why we've packaged a pair of service kits for the C6 A6 with everything you need to perform a professional quality oil change maintenance.

Both ECS assembled and Genuine Audi Oil Service Kits include a new oil filter and eights quarts of 5W-40 oil.

ECS kits include the clever Magnetic Drain Plug to keep harmful ferrous particles away from engine internals.


*Pick Your Poison*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.0T (2009-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

